
We’re lucky Mark Zuckerberg is in charge - mooreds
https://medium.com/swlh/mark-zuckerberg-facebook-stock-drop-shouldnt-step-down-a4277737152e
======
woodandsteel
This is a version of the argument, "He got us into this mess, so only he knows
how to get out of it"

The problem is that he is the sort of person who would get us into the present
mess, and that doesn't seem to have really changed much.

But the real problem is not who is in charge of the world's largest
centralized social network, it is that the world is on a centralized social
network. The solution is not to hope that Zuckerberg somehow saves us, the
only solution is decentralization.

